# Puffy Eyes



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had some ideas for how to de-puff eyes. Mine are almost always puffy, I've tried getting more sleep, drinking more water but nothing seems to work. I will normally use an eye mask that I keep in the fridge but it really doesn't help much. Plus when I go out of town I don't have that option. Any products that help de-puff? I've tried a few and wasn't really impressed. Hoping someone else might have advice?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 22, 2008)

I swear by Preparation H! Sounds crazy, I know, but it really works! I use the cooling gel kind.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I swear by Preparation H! Sounds crazy, I know, but it really works! I use the cooling gel kind._

 
Works for me too =) ....


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_I swear by Preparation H! Sounds crazy, I know, but it really works! I use the cooling gel kind._

 
When do you put it on/how much do you use? I've tried it before an it never worked for me.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine use to be really really bad, but they've gotten alot better. I started getting more sleep and when I get up I put a cool eye mask on for about 15 minutes. I also apply Clinique's All About Eyes Rich in the morning and at night. I also apply it anytime I apply moisturizer. HTH!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_When do you put it on/how much do you use? I've tried it before an it never worked for me._

 
I put it on after I wash my face & before I moisturize. I only use a dollop for both of my eyes, but I pat it all in until it's completely dry. I don't just swipe it on and let it sit, I massage the skin around my eyes while I'm doing it and I think that helps a lot too with the puffiness.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2008)

It may be hereditary. Mine are, so I'm always going to have teeny fat pads under my eyes. What sucks is that they're sensitive too, so if I cry, drink a lot, or eat a ton of salty food my face BLOWS up.

Like I said, since mine are permanent unless they swell do to outside factors, I don't mind them much. But if I know I'm going out the next day, or have an event coming up, I try to abide by my lil 'checklist:' 

-Avoid salty foods/adding salt to foods, most importantly after 6pm
-Avoid excessive alcohol/caffeine intake 
-never using undereye creams or lotion under my eyes
-sleep with an extra pillow so my head is a bit elevated
-remove ALL eye makeup before bed! so so important, if I don't my eyes swell so bad
-stay hydrated
-try not to cry haha

hmm that's all I can think of so far, but I hope it helps! Sometimes when I follow all my rules I STILL get swelling. In that case, I keep a gel eye mask in the fridge and put that on for 10 minutes. Following that, I'll jog for a bit and that seems to help too, though I'm not sure why. Also, if you're in a real bind, you might try natural diuretics. I'll eat foods high in potassium (like bananas) since they help alleviate bloating.

hth! I def have to get some cooling Prep H now, haven't tried that one yet...


----------

